# Anyone have a good chicken wing recipe?



## thheath (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok, so I've got the frozen uncooked Tyson chicken wings from Costco in a mongo (large) bag.  Anyone have a good and easy recipe for both dry and wet wings; preferably not too spicy? Thanks


----------



## swift (Dec 24, 2009)

This is one that I have used many times and has always been devoured.

30 chicken wing pieces, about 3 pounds
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
Vegetable cooking spray
1 bottle Chipotle Hot Sauce
2 tablespoons butter

Heat oven to 425 degrees. Arrange wing pieces in a single layer on a sheet pan that has been lightly coated with non-stick vegetable cooking spray. Season with salt and pepper.

Roast wings, turning once, for 30 to 40 minutes, until cooked through and skin is crispy and browned. Remove from oven.

In large skillet, heat butter with full bottle of hot sauce. When hot, toss wings in sauce to coat and place on a platter to serve.


----------



## rutherjenny (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is the recipe I got it from my friend. Hope you would like it.


Cranberry Barbecued Chicken Wings

Ingredients -
18 Chicken Wings
1 can Jellied Cranberry Sauce
1 1/2 teaspoons packed Brown Sugar
1 teaspoon Prepared Mustard
1 teaspoon Worcestershire Sauce

Preparation:

1. Place chicken wings in casserole dish or medium mixing bowl

2. In medium saucepan, combine cranberry sauce, brown sugar, Worcestershire sauce, and mustard.

3. Stirring constantly, heat over low, until smooth. Allow sauce to cool.

4. Pour over chicken wings.

5. Cover and refrigerate several hours.

6. Remove chicken from marinade and grill directly over medium heat, until chicken is cooked through.


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's my sister's delicious recipe -

1 c soy sauce
1 c sugar
1/4 c vegetable oil
1/4 c unsweetened pineapple juice
1 tsp garlic

Mix well, marinate wings in covered container in the fridge for at least four hours (preferably overnight.)  Drain, bake at 350F for about an hour.  Marinade can be strained and stored in freezer to use a second time.


----------



## Glynda (Dec 24, 2009)

*Chicken Wings on the grill*

CHICKEN WINGS ON THE GRILL	

½ cup Dijon mustard                            ½ teaspoon ginger
¼ cup soy sauce                                   4 cloves garlic, pressed
2 tablespoons olive oil                           3 pounds chicken wings cut off tips


Combine in a very large bowl.  Add wings and coat well.  Cover and let marinate an hour or more.  Grill turning often to keep from burning.  Wonderful!


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 24, 2009)

*Healthy chicken wings*

1. Remove all skin and fat. Only 8% of the original weight of non-bone material remains.
2. Boil and simmer the bones for an hour or so .For more flavor crush the bones a bit and heat in oven to get some marrow.
3. Remove bones and add vegetables of choice. A little pasta is also good.
4. Using microscopin tweezers add chickem meat to broth. You might also add the meat from a couple breasts without skin.
5.Season with salt,pepper.poultry seasoning,Italian seasonings and if you like the hot flavor add whatever you like.
6.Enjoy at 2% of the fat content of other wing recipes.
7. If you miss the wings sneak out to KFC or buffalo wings.


----------



## gillyronald (Jan 10, 2010)

Aloha Chicken Wings

1-1/2 cups finely chopped Dole Fresh Pineapple
3/4 cup bottled barbecue sauce
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
20 (about 3-1/2 lb.) chicken wings, split, discard tips


Combine pineapple, barbecue sauce, soy sauce and ginger in
large, shallow, non-metallic dish. Add chicken, turning to
coat all sides. Cover and marinate 15 minutes in refrigerator.

Grill or broil chicken 15 to 20 minutes or until chicken is
no longer pink, brushing occasionally with marinade and turning
once halfway through cooking. Discard any remaining marinade.
Garnish with pineapple wedges and leaves, if desired.

Makes 8 servings


----------



## davidvel (Jan 11, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Marinade can be strained and stored in freezer to use a second time.


Just to be clear, it should only be used AS MARINADE again, not to be splashed on cooked wings. 

(I'm sure people understand this but just....)


----------



## Kal (Jan 11, 2010)

If you want to avoid all the sugars and calories, but serve up a nice dish of *HOT WINGS*, try this:

*INGREDIENTS:*
2½ lbs. chicken wing pieces 
¾ cup FRANK'S® REDHOT® Buffalo Wing Sauce
*DIRECTIONS:*
1. BAKE wings in foil-lined pan at 500°F on lowest oven rack for 20 to 25 min. until crispy, turning once. 
2. TOSS wings in Buffalo Wing Sauce to coat.
Tip: You may substitute ½ cup FRANK'S® REDHOT® Sauce mixed with 1/3 cup melted butter  for the Buffalo Wing Sauce.

Alternate Cooking Directions: Deep-fry at 375°F for 10 min. 
Broil 6-inches from heat 15 to 20 min., turning once.
Grill over medium heat 20 to 25 min., turning often


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 11, 2010)

thheath said:


> Ok, so I've got the frozen uncooked Tyson chicken wings from Costco in a mongo (large) bag.  Anyone have a good and easy recipe for both dry and wet wings; preferably not too spicy? Thanks



We just bought the same mongo bag. The wings are great, large with plenty of meat. Here is the recipe I made on Saturday. If you love breaded wings, you will love these, if you don't like breaded wings, WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU? I had to resort to developing my own recipe since no place around here makes coated wings. The sauce just doesn't stick to naked wings.

-------------------------------
Chicken Wing Coating Recipe
Wet Mix
2 1/3 cups - Flour
3 1/4 cups - Water

Dry Mix
4 cups - Flour
2 tbsp - Season Salt
2 tsp - Baking Powder
2 tsp - Baking Soda
1 tsp - Salt
1 tsp - Pepper
2 tsp - Garlic Powder

Favorite Sauce
30 - 50 Chicken Wings

Carbine wet mix and dry mix ingredients in separate bowls. Wet mixture should be well 
mixed with no lumps. Dip wings in wet bowl and allow excess to drip off. Toss in dry 
mixture coating throughly. Place each wing on lightly floured (you can use the dry 
mix for this) baking sheet. Once all wings are coated, cover wings with plastic wrap 
and place in refrigerator at least three hours or until coating becomes like a paste.

Preheat deep fryer to 350 degrees and deep fry wings in small batches of eight to ten 
for 10 to 11 minutes or until cooked through. Toss in your favorite sauce that has been 
heated on stove top and enjoy.
--------------------------------------

Letting the wings sit in the fridge after coating makes the coating not peel and fall off when tossed in sauce, it also makes them real crispy.


----------



## thheath (Jan 11, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> We just bought the same mongo bag. The wings are great, large with plenty of meat. Here is the recipe I made on Saturday. If you love breaded wings, you will love these, if you don't like breaded wings, WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU? I had to resort to developing my own recipe since no place around here makes coated wings. The sauce just doesn't stick to naked wings.
> 
> -------------------------------
> Chicken Wing Coating Recipe
> ...



DW won't allow me to have a fryer; she says I'm already trying to kill both of us with butter and pork fat, lol.

I wonder if this would work with the oven or a deep skillet?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2010)

thheath said:


> DW won't allow me to have a fryer; she says I'm already trying to kill both of us with butter and pork fat, lol.
> 
> I wonder if this would work with the oven or a deep skillet?



I don't think it would work in the oven, but probably would in a deep skillet. Just make sure you have ehough oil in the skillet to cover the wings. This of course doesn't make them better for you as your DW would like.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 12, 2010)

I  have done the usual barbecue sauce and the hot sauce but recently tried this new one and we love it.

1 c of organge juice
1/2 c of sugar
1/2 c of soy sauce

marinate overnight.

Place wings on sheet and bake (leaving 99% of the marinate out).


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 13, 2010)

Don't discard the wing tips.  Freeze them and use later for making a great broth you can use in soups, freeze, etc.  (You may want to build a stash over time for a good pot of broth.)


----------



## easyrider (Jan 14, 2010)

half cup of brown sugar, half cup of soy sauce, mix it up in a bowl and coat your wings. Let the wings set up for a few hours on a cookie sheet. Add peper if you like then either bbq or bake them. If you want them hot add some chilie sauce.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2010)

thheath said:


> DW won't allow me to have a fryer; she says I'm already trying to kill both of us with butter and pork fat, lol.
> 
> I wonder if this would work with the oven or a deep skillet?



I tweeked my recipe some. With this the coating has better flavor, wasn't using enough seasonings in it. The coating on this is good enough that if you don't want sauce, you can eat them dry. Though adding sauce is always better.

Chicken Wing Coating Recipe

Wet Mix
2 1/3 cups - Flour
3 1/4 cups - Water

Dry Mix
4 cups - Flour
1 tbsp - Season Salt
1 tbsp - Salt
2 tsp - Baking Powder
2 tsp - Baking Soda
2 tsp - Pepper
2 tsp - Paprika
1 tsp - Cayenne Pepper
1 tsp - Garlic Powder

Favorite Sauce
30 - 50 Chicken Wings

Combine wet mix and dry mix ingredients in separate bowls. Wet mixture should be well 
mixed with no lumps. Dip wings in wet bowl and allow excess to drip off. Toss in dry 
mixture coating throughly. Place each wing on lightly floured (you can use the dry 
mix for this) baking sheet. Once all wings are coated, cover wings with plastic wrap 
and place in refrigerator at least three hours or until coating becomes like a paste.

Preheat deep fryer to 350 degrees and deep fry wings in small batches of eight to ten 
for 10 to 11 minutes or until cooked through. Toss in your favorite sauce that has been 
heated on stove top and enjoy.


----------



## RDB (Feb 5, 2010)

gillyronald said:


> Aloha Chicken Wings
> 
> 1-1/2 cups finely chopped Dole Fresh Pineapple
> 3/4 cup bottled barbecue sauce
> ...




Here's a variation.  We serve this up with rice when we wish more of a meal.

*HAWAIIAN WINGS*
12 or 16 chicken wings
1 (20 oz.) can pineapple, chunk or sliced, in natural juices
3/4 c. soy sauce
1 med. onion
1 stalk celery, chopped
1/2 c. packed brown sugar
1 green pepper, cut in long strips

Put pineapple juice, soy sauce, onion, celery and brown sugar in large fry pan or roaster and stir; add chicken wings. Cook until chicken is slightly loosened. Add green pepper and put the pineapple on top. Cook until peppers are tender crisp and pineapple heats up. Put on large platter with juice and serve.


----------



## RDB (Feb 5, 2010)

*Duh Wings*

I emailed my ole friend for the best family recipe.

He came back with.... 

*KFC*

That may be the most Dah way to fix special wings.  :annoyed: 

He thought it to be funny.


----------



## RDB (Feb 5, 2010)

thheath said:


> Ok, so I've got the frozen uncooked Tyson chicken wings from Costco in a mongo (large) bag.  Anyone have a good and easy recipe for both dry and wet wings; preferably not too spicy? Thanks



*CRISPY *BAKED BARBECUED WINGS
1/2 c. fine dry bread crumbs
1 tsp. brown sugar
1 tsp. chili powder
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. dry mustard
1/4 tsp. celery seed
1/8 tsp. cayenne
2 to 3 lb. chicken wings, cut apart or 2 to 3 lb. drummettes
1/4 c. melted butter
Combine all dry ingredients. Add salt and pepper to taste to the crumb mixture. Brush drummettes with butter, and shake 4 or 5 at a time in a covered bowl to coat with crumbs. 
Arrange on shallow baking pan and bake at 375 degrees for 50 minutes. DO NOT TURN. 

=====================================
*TERIYAKI WINGS*
3 pounds chicken wings  (2.5 dozen)
1 large onion, chopped
1 cup soy sauce
1 cup brown sugar
2 teaspoons ground ginger
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 cup dry cooking sherry 

Spread wing parts on broiler pan. Broil 4-5 inches from the heat for 20 minutes, 10 minutes for each side or until chicken is brown. 

Transfer chicken to slow cooker/Crock Pot. Mix together onion, soy sauce, brown sugar, ginger, garlic and cooking sherry in bowl. Pour over chicken wings. 

Cover and cook on Low 5-6 hours. Stir chicken wings once to ensure wings are evenly coated with sauce. Serve from slow cooker.


----------



## Elan (Feb 5, 2010)

I typically do them as Kal mentioned; deep fry at 375 for 10 to 12 minutes, and then coat with pre-heated Franks Red Hot (the regular stuff, not the Wing Sauce).  Since some of my kids don't yet understand the goodness that _is_ Cayenne pepper, for them I will deep fry and then coat in a sauce that's about a 50/50 mix of honey and Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce.


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 5, 2010)

I do a dry/wet/dry par-fry.

1) Pat down cool (not cold) wings to remove excess moisture

2) Dredge in a 1:1 mixture of lightly-seasoned corn starch/AP flour. Shake off excess

3) Dip in egg wash. Shake off excess

4) Dip in Panko. Shake off excess

5) Allow to chill in the fridge on wire rack for 20 minutes.

6) Heat oil to 375f. Preheat oven to 325f

7) Fry for three minutes in small batches

8) Coat in heated wing sauce

9) Place on wire rack on a baking sheet. Bake for 30-40 minutes, or until internal temperature hits 175f.



I've tried frying them through. But I think they taste better par-fried and baked. It's also slightly healthier than frying them through. But only slightly.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 5, 2010)

(sorry, quick hijacking)

Hey Scoop, every time I see you in a recipe thread I remember that you said in the Thanksgiving thread that you do your own version of a green bean casserole.  I asked there for the recipe but you may have missed the post?  Please, can we have it?

thanks,


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 5, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> (sorry, quick hijacking)
> 
> Hey Scoop, every time I see you in a recipe thread I remember that you said in the Thanksgiving thread that you do your own version of a green bean casserole.  I asked there for the recipe but you may have missed the post?  Please, can we have it?
> 
> thanks,



No worries -- but I don't actually write any recipes down. I just sort of wing it. 

First I make a light roux using duck fat and AP flour. (Schmaltz, goose fat or butter will work if you haven't roasted any ducks recently.) Near the middle of the roux-making process, add some minced garlic and shallots and sweat them down a bit.

Whisk white wine and cream into the roux. Add chopped, dried porcini mushrooms. Bring to a simmer and cut the heat. Allow to cool somewhat, then add shredded gruyere/emmental/raclette cheese and stir smooth. 

Season with salt and pepper to taste.

Pour this into a crock filled with thawed, drained frozen green beans. 
Place in the oven and cook at basically any temperature (300-400f, take your pick) for 20 minutes or until bubbly. I roast turkeys at 350, so that's what my stuffing and cassaroles cook at as well.

Top with fried onion slivers -- you can get excellent packaged onions in Asian groceries. Otherwise fry 'em from scratch. (Julienne, dust with flour and fry, turning once.) Serve immediately. The steam from the cassarole is going to make the onions soggy in a hurry.

You can use the "traditional" canned fried onions for this. I don't think they're as good as the asian fried onions. And neither is as good as homemade. But frying onions can stink up the kitchen, so nobody is going to complain if you use store-bought. Just heat them first to revive them.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 5, 2010)

Excellent, thanks, will let you know how it turns out when I try it sometime in the next month.  Hmmm, I think they're looking for a traditional Superbowl picky thing this week and next weekend will be away with the girls ... who knows when.   

Usually when I make the green bean casserole I steam fresh beans the night before and then let them drain in the fridge overnight.  Any reason I shouldn't use the same in your recipe?


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 5, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Usually when I make the green bean casserole I steam fresh beans the night before and then let them drain in the fridge overnight.  Any reason I shouldn't use the same in your recipe?




By all means, use fresh. I use frozen for convenience -- I'm cooking enough that day and the day before. So frozen it is.


----------



## RDB (Feb 5, 2010)

*More wings*

For those who have access to Johnson's Bar B Que sauce, try this recipe.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

3 lbs of chicken wings, rinsed, drained and patted dry.

Grease large cookie sheet (one that has sides).

Lightly brush wings with canola oil and place on cookie sheet.

Put wings in the oven for about 20 minutes.

After 20 minutes I brush the wings with Johnson's Bar B Que sauce. http://www.johnsonsbbq.com/ 

You can use your favorite BBQ Sauce and return wings to the oven.

Bake another 10 minutes or so until wings are done and still tender.  If you want your wings spicy - I mix  1/4 cup chili powder and 1/4 cup cumin in with the BBQ sauce.  That is potent.

Don't forget to turn wings 15 minutes into cooking time.  The cooking time is approximate as all home ovens are different.  If you have a meat thermometer the chicken should be at 160 degrees.  Enjoy


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2010)

RDB said:


> Bake another 10 minutes or so until wings are done and still tender.  If you want your wings spicy - I mix  1/4 cup chili powder and 1/4 cup cumin in with the BBQ sauce.  That is potent.



Potent??? You are mixing a half cup of spices in with how much BBQ sauce? About two cups? If so, that is a high spice to sauce ratio


----------



## RDB (Feb 5, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> ... Add chopped, dried porcini mushrooms. ...




Do you ever use morels? Our nephew collects, dries then freezes them. We like them fried as a snack or side dish. Have never used them in cooking.  I was hoping you would know how they compare with porcini in flavor.

I like your recipe. We never go to such lengths... 
Fresh beans would be great, yes... but it's usually canned green beans, mushroom soup with canned onions spread on top. Bake till bubbly but don't scorch onions.   Now isn't that pathetic?


----------



## RDB (Feb 5, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> Potent??? You are mixing a half cup of spices in with how much BBQ sauce? About two cups? If so, that is a high spice to sauce ratio



Yeah, that's why I said what I said.  That's 3 tablespoons of each.
Try it with 1 tablespoon. Taste and build it up as desired.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 5, 2010)

RDB said:


> Yeah, that's why I said what I said.  That's 3 tablespoons of each.
> Try it with 1 tablespoon. Taste and build it up as desired.



I think it is actually 4 tablespoons of each.


----------



## ScoopKona (Feb 6, 2010)

RDB said:


> Do you ever use morels? Our nephew collects, dries then freezes them. We like them fried as a snack or side dish. Have never used them in cooking.  I was hoping you would know how they compare with porcini in flavor.



Morels are meatier. Porcini is all about the aroma. Porcini is an acceptable substitute for truffles as far as I'm concerned. I jack potatoes, gnocchi and light pasta sauces with porcini to give me that "$50 a plate" taste for a buck. Morels have a nice texture. But I'd never make a risotto with them.

Seems all my favorite mushrooms are nigh impossible to grow commercially.


----------



## RDB (Feb 6, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> I think it is actually 4 tablespoons of each.



3 tablespoons = 1/4 cup


----------



## RDB (Feb 6, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> ... Porcini is all about the aroma. ... I jack potatoes, gnocchi and light pasta sauces with porcini to give me that "$50 a plate" taste for a buck. Morels have a nice texture. But I'd never make a risotto with them.  ...



I'll have to seek out Porcini.

Nice of you to share.

-----------
Robert


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 6, 2010)

RDB said:


> 3 tablespoons = 1/4 cup



At last check there were 16 tablespoons to a cup. A quarter cup would be 16/4=4. 4 tblsp = 1/4 cup. Check a stick of butter.


----------



## Barbeque (Feb 6, 2010)

I like Bone Sucking Sauce from Fords Foods out of Raleigh

I prefer the Hot Bone Sucking Sauce but the regular is real good too.  They are great on pork ribs and chicken /

I would barbeque the wings and use the sauce towards the end but you could bake them too.  

Both these sauces are Gluten and Corn Free.

http://www.bonesucking.com/


----------



## RDB (Feb 6, 2010)

RDB said:


> 3 tablespoons = 1/4 cup



OK, you are correct.  Anyway, change the spice to 3 tablespoons each.

Either way you can start out with less if you like.

Thanks for the pointing out my ignorant error.

---------
Robert


----------

